# portupgrade problem



## feroz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Anybody ever come across this error?

```
freebsddr# portupgrade -Rr libxml2
[Gathering depends for textproc/libxml2 ........ done]
[Gathering depends for lang/php5 ................. done]
[Gathering depends for www/phpSysInfo ..../usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/set.rb:257:in 
`merge': value must be enumerable (ArgumentError)
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:874:in `get_all_depends'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/set.rb:189:in `each'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/set.rb:189:in `each_key'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/set.rb:189:in `each'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:873:in `get_all_depends'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:639:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:613:in `each'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:613:in `main'
         ... 11 levels...
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:785:in `initialize'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `new'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2208
freebsddr#
```

I've run cvsup and update INDEX as well. When I tried to upgrade port using portupgrade, I got above error. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Ole (Dec 12, 2008)

Can you show result for


> ls /var/db/pkg |egrep "^perl|^ruby|^portupgrade"
> uname -a



Also try sequence of command:


> portsnap fetch update
> portsdb -uF
> pkgdb -F



and after checkout by pkgdb registry consistency repeat:


> portupgrade -rR libxml2


----------



## feroz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi,


```
freebsddr# ls /var/db/pkg |egrep "^perl|^ruby|^portupgrade"
perl-5.8.8_1
portupgrade-2.4.6,2
ruby-1.8.6.287,1
ruby18-bdb-0.6.4
freebsddr#

freebsddr# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsddr.dom 7.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Thu Jun 19 10:1
3:54 IST 2008     root@freebsddr.dom:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FREEBSDDR  i386
freebsddr#
```


----------



## feroz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi,

I still got the same error as before.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2008)

have you tried using *make* and friends?

have you ever tried portmaster (simple sh script)


----------



## Ole (Dec 12, 2008)

feroz said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I still got the same error as before.



and pkgdb -F complete without warnings? 

Try please increment debug verbosity and make full rebuilding pkgdb:


```
rm -f /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
scripts
pkgdb --verbose -F
```

after complete execute

```
portupgrade --verbose -b libxml2
```

 hit Ctrl+D on the finish. If rebuild job if fails again - public here content of typescript file.


----------



## feroz (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

Strange. If I just use "portupgrade --verbose -b libxml2", it worked. But if I use portupgrade -rR package_name, it failed. Any ideas?

It is best to use -rR option on portupgrade for dependency reason.

Thanks.


----------



## schtipoun (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

Your dependency in error seems to be www/phpSysInfo.

Try to uninstall and reinstall it.

Is the port really useful for you ?


----------



## cloud (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got the same error with squirrelmail. I've tried to deinstall and reinstall but nothing... It's not the first time I have this. Someone have an idea to resolve it ?


----------



## cloud (Jan 3, 2009)

Okey, I've done a new portsnap fetch update today and the portupgrade works ... Strange because I've done an tree update juste before the last portupgrade.


----------



## hydra (Jan 4, 2009)

Try portmaster...


----------



## rajaie (Jan 6, 2009)

*same probelm with portupgrade*

I have two servers both of them are FreeBSD 7.0 and since october I have the same problem with portupgrade .



even if I uninstall vtiger , I will have a problem with squirel , if I remove squirell I will have a problem with cacti !

any clues ?


----------

